
CVE-2017-5589+ Multiple XMPP Clients User Impersonation Vulnerability - ge0rg
https://rt-solutions.de/en/2017/02/CVE-2017-5589_xmpp_carbons/
======
inputmice
Xabber never fixed that even though their development branch has at least some
activity? That's good prioritizing…

